# négation (ne…pas, etc.) + de (toute) la matinée, journée, soirée, nuit, etc.



## mayuehong

Bonjour à tous. J'ai une question. Dans la phrase "Je n'ai pas dormi de toute la nuit", la préposition "de" est de quel emploi? On peut dire simplement "Je n'ai pas dormi toute la nuit", c'est la même chose?
Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tilt

Il y a une forte différence de sens entre les deux phrases.
_Je n'ai pas dormi toute la nuit _signifie j'ai dormi une partie de la nuit, alors que _Je n'ai pas dormi de toute la nuit_ signifie que je n'ai pas dormi du tout.


----------



## vanves

Bonjour,

Il y a en français un petit détail que je ne saisis pas. Pourquoi dit-on:

(1) _Il n'a rien fait de toute la matinée_ ?

Serait-il également possible de dire:

(2) _Il n'a rien fait toute la matinée_ ?

J'ai l'impression que ce 'de' n'intervient qu'en cas de phrase négative, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Ou est-ce que je me trompe, et diriez-vous aussi:

(3) _Il a été désagréable de toute la matinée_ ? 

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Vanves.

(1) _Il n'a rien fait de toute la matinée_ :
Nous sommes dans ce cas du TLFi http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/de :


> − _Spéc._ _De_ dépendant d'une négation (_de_ signifie _pendant, pendant tout_). _De ma vie je n'ai tant ri; je ne l'ai pas vu de la journée._ _Il_ [_Jack_] _ne quitta pas Cécile _*d' *_une minute_ (A. Daudet, _Jack,_t. 2, 1876, p. 182)._Elle_ [_la librairie_] _ne désemplissait pas _*de *_tout le jour _(Martin du G., _Confid. afric.,_1931, p. 1111) :36.  ... maman, qui s'était ingéniée à me procurer ce camarade, y voyait un  double avantage : faire profiter du bon air de la campagne un enfant peu  fortuné qui sinon _n'_aurait _pas_ quitté Paris *de *_tout l'été,_ et m'arracher aux trop contemplatives joies de la pêche. Gide, _Si le grain ne meurt,_1924, p. 466.


 Cet usage de _de_ introduisant une durée et associé à une négation signifie donc _pendant_.

(2) _Il n'a rien fait toute la matinée_ :
On doit pouvoir considérer que _pendant_ est sous-entendu.

(3) _Il a été désagréable *de toute la matinée_ :
On ne peut pas le dire, certainement à cause de l'absence de négation.

Il resterait la question d'une nuance entre (1) et (2), si toutefois tout le monde en entend une. En (1), accentuation, mise en relief ?


----------



## vanves

Merci beaucoup, Logospreference-1. Je ne connaissais pas le cnrtl, c'est un site très précieux!

Je continue de m'interroger sur ce point, notamment sur les deux questions suivantes:
a. Votre remarque sous (2). Cela veut-il dire que dans cette phrase 'pendant' est, ou justement n'est pas sous-entendu? Je n'y vois pas clair moi-même.
b. Pourquoi y aurait-il mise en relief dans (1)?

Merci!


----------



## Chimel

L'accentuation/mise en relief dont parle Logos provient aussi du fait que cette tournure est souvent utilisée en combiaison avec "tout (cf. votre exemple et deux des quatre citations du Cntrl). Même lorsque "tout" n'est pas exprimé, il est en quelque sorte implicite: "De ma vie" = "de toute ma vie".

C'est pourquoi "Il n'a rien fait pendant la matinée" est plus neutre que "de (toute) la matinée", qui insiste davantage sur cet élément temporel (avec l'idée implicite que ce n'est pas normal, qu'il aurait dû faire quelque chose...). De même, "il n'a pas quitté Paris de tout l'été" (citation Gide) met cet élément davantage en évidence. Mais la nuance est assez fine.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pas mieux, et c'était difficile. Je suis d'accord avec le sous-entendu de _toute _dans « de la matinée ». Le sous-entendu est probablement involontaire, mais à mon avis on l'entend, pour peu qu'on entende la nuance envisagée.

Sur l'autre question, Le Dictionnaire de l'Académie française http://artflx.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/dicos/pubdico1look.pl?strippedhw=sous-entendre dit exactement :


> Dans, _Dormir toute la nuit, on sous-entend,_ Pendant.


 C'est beaucoup plus facile pour nous quand l'Académie identifie les sous-entendus.


----------



## vanves

Merci pour ces deux réponses supplémentaires. Si je comprends bien, on peut résumer la discussion ci-dessus comme suit:

(1a) Il n'a rien fait de toute la matinée: correct, ayant un sens temporel voire correctif: "il aurait dû faire quelque chose" est sous-entendu.
(1b) Il n'a rien fait de la matinée: idem ('toute' est sous-entendu)
(1c) Il n'a rien fait pendant la matinée: correct, le message est très objectif ; on relate les faits, sans plus.
(1d) Il n'a rien fait toute la matinée: idem ('pendant' est sous-entendu)

Si vous avez le temps, pourriez-vous me le confirmer? Votre aide sera beaucoup appréciée.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, c'est bien ça. Les nuances expliquées par Chimel sont encore plus évidentes si l'on dit : _je n'ai pas dormi de la nuit_. On comprend très bien que toute la nuit la personne n'a pas du tout réussi à dormir et qu'elle voulait vraiment dormir.


----------



## vanves

Merci, Logospreference-1. J'en conclus que le 'de' introduit cette nuance temporelle et corrective, qu'il soit ou non suivi de 'toute'. Très intéressant!

Bonne journée!


----------



## CapnPrep

vanves said:


> J'en conclus que le 'de' introduit cette nuance temporelle et corrective, qu'il soit ou non suivi de 'toute'.


La nuance « corrective » vient du contexte ; ce _de_ est simplement temporel. Si je dis _Je n'ai pas été dérangé de la nuit_, on ne conclura pas que je voulais vraiment qu'on me dérange.

Il peut y avoir une différence de sens entre les phrases avec et sans _de_ :


Je n'ai pas dormi _toute la nuit_. (J'ai dormi un peu, je me suis levé vers 3h pour manger une choucroute, puis je me suis rendormi)
Je n'ai pas dormi _*de* toute la nuit_. (= Je n'ai pas dormi du tout)


----------



## Logospreference-1

CapnPrep said:


> Si je dis _Je n'ai pas été dérangé de la nuit_, on ne conclura pas que je voulais vraiment qu'on me dérange.



En effet, mais pour ma part je conclurais que la personne qui parle s'attendait à être dérangée ou sait, ou crois, que celle à qui elle s'adresse s'attend à ce qu'elle ait été dérangée.


----------



## perle830

Bonjour,

  J'ai une question sur la préposition 'de".
 Dans cette phrase " Il n'y a rien de neuf à mentionner quand on ne sort pas de sa maison de toute la journée?" 

  Pourquoi utilise-t-on "de"?

 Peut-on mettre "pendant ' pour dire la même chose?  Peut-on remplacer "pendant toute la journée" par "de toute la journée"  dans toutes les situations?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## CapnPrep

perle830 said:


> Pourquoi utilise-t-on "de"?


Parce que c'est un emploi qui existe… T'intéresses-tu à l'évolution historique de cet usage ? Sinon je ne vois pas trop quel genre de réponse on pourrait porter à cette question.


> Peut-on mettre "pendant ' pour dire la même chose?  Peut-on remplacer "pendant toute la journée" par "de toute la journée"  dans toutes les situations?


Je pense qu'on peut toujours ajouter _tout_ sans changer le sens de la phrase. Par contre, remplacer _de_ par _pendant _peut introduire une ambiguïté.

[…]


----------



## Donaldos

A noter que ce _de _a tendance à apparaître dans un contexte négatif :



> Spéc. De dépendant d'une négation (de signifie _pendant, pendant tout_).
> 
> _*De* ma vie je n'ai tant ri; je ne l'ai pas vu *de* la journée._
> 
> _Il_ [Jack] ne quitta pas Cécile d' une minute (A. Daudet, _Jack_,t. 2, 1876, p. 182)._Elle _[la librairie] _ne désemplissait pas de tout le jour_ (Martin du G., Confid. afric.,1931, p. 1111) :
> 
> ... _maman, qui s'était ingéniée à me procurer ce camarade, y voyait un double avantage : faire profiter du bon air de la campagne un enfant peu fortuné qui sinon n'aurait pas quitté Paris *de* tout l'été, et m'arracher aux trop contemplatives joies de la pêche._ Gide, _Si le grain ne meurt_,1924, p. 466.



(TLFi)



> La préposition _De_ entre dans la formation de locutions adverbiales ou prépositives.
> 
> • De temps, pour parler d'une époque, d'un moment, d'une durée.
> 
> _Partir de nuit, de jour, de bonne heure.
> 
> De mon temps. De tout temps. _
> 
> _De son vivant. Il ne m'a pas quitté de tout le jour, de toute la journée. Il gagne tant de l'heure. De mémoire d'homme. De ma vie, je n'ai vu pareille chose._
> 
> [...]


----------



## saquiwej

Je n’ai réussi à trouver la locution suivante dans aucun dictionnaire de la langue française. Il s’agit de celle-ci :


Ma garce de femme ne dort pas *de la nuit*, l’oreille tendue vers les bruits de mon appartement privé.
… mon domestique revint en me disant que le cocher, qui était de retour, lui avait dit que son maître ne rentrerait pas *de la nuit*.
Je ne fermai pas l'œil *de la nuit*...
Fait singulier je ne débandai pas *de la nuit* malgré mon activité cérébrale qui me tenait très loin du désir amoureux. _(Jean Genet)_
une variante avec soirée :

Je m’attendais qu’ainsi que le jour de ma première déclaration elle ne se montrerait pas *de la soirée*.
Elle se fera reconduire à sa villa où la lampe ne s'éteindra pas *de la soirée*...
Puis elle se leva, traversa la terrasse et je ne l’ai plus revue *de la soirée*.

J’ai pourtant consulté des dictionnaires réputés d’être parmi les plus complets, tels que _Le Grand Robert_. Serait-il possible que cette tournure ait échappée aux lexicographes français ? Il s’agit bien d’une unité lexique et non pas d’une construction grammaticale, même si très souvent la distinction entre les deux est un peu floue. Le sens, que j’étais contraint de déduire du contexte, serait : _non pas pendant toute la nuit/soirée_. Il s’agit donc d’une locution adverbiale de forme et sens négatifs. Car on ne peut pas dire : _Je restais éveillé de la nuit,_ pour dire : _Je ne dormais pas de la nuit. _Ce qui confirme l’affirmation qu’il s’agit d’une locution, donc d’une unité lexique dont il est impossible de déduire le sens en s’appuyant sur le sens de ses éléments composants. Car *de la nuit* n’existe pas comme locution adverbiale. Il existe seulement *de nuit *et *la nuit*, comme dans les exemples suivants :


J'ai travaillé *la nuit*, pendant deux ans et j'ai craqué du point de vue santé,…
Nous avons voyagé *de nuit* et de jour, principalement en bus mais aussi en minibus, bateau, voiture et avion.

Il serait intéressant de savoir si cette construction existe avec d'autres mots que _nuit_ et _soirée_. Je n’ai rien trouvé avec _matinée_ ou _soir_ ou _matin_.


----------



## OLN

Elle n'a pas échappé à ce forum 

9e Dictionnaire de l'Académie :


> ☆*2. *La préposition _De _entre dans la formation de locutions adverbiales ou prépositives. • *De temps*, pour parler d'une époque, d'un moment, d'une durée. _Partir de nuit, de jour, de bonne heure. De mon temps. De tout temps. De son vivant. Il ne m'a pas quitté de tout le jour, de toute la journée._(...) _ • _*De lieu,*_ pour indiquer la direction, l'orientation _(...)
> DE : Définition de DE


(merci d'avoir fusionné les fils )


----------



## Maître Capello

saquiwej said:


> Il serait intéressant de savoir si cette construction existe avec d'autres mots que _nuit_ et _soirée_.


Tout mot désignant une période de temps est possible. En plus des termes en titre de ce fil, il y a ainsi notamment :

_de (tout) l'été
de (toute) l'année
de (toute) son enfance
de (toute) sa vie_
…

On notera encore, cette fois sans négation, l'expression _de toute éternité_.


----------



## saquiwej

Merci de vos réponses. Le moteur de recherche de ce site n’est pas très performant. Je vois maintenant qu’on a déjà pas mal discuté de ce sujet. La lecture de ce fil, synthèse de plusieurs discussions de sujets similaires, m’a fourni les réponses recherchées. J’y vois plus clairement qu’avant.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour vous rassurer, le TLFi connaît bien ces tournures, par exemple :
_je n'ai pas dormi de la nuit_
DORMIR : Définition de DORMIR
_Jamais de la vie!_
VIE : Définition de VIE
JAMAIS : Définition de JAMAIS


----------

